# My friends hedgehog is in shock!



## hedgiebum14 (Jul 25, 2011)

Please help, my friends hedgehog randomly went into shock, we think she may have had a seizure

she was foaming at the mouth (not annointing) but now she is laying limp and her heart is beating fast, my friend cannot go to a vet because there is none in her area, what should she do to help ensure the hedgehogs survival, the hedgehog is a little over 2.


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

I would still take her to an emergency vet that treats small animals. I don't think there is much survival without one. Maybe someone with more experience can help.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

She needs a vet, ASAP. This is an emergency situation and there's not really a way around it. Part of owning a hedgehog is being able to provide a vet. If your friend can't, it's very possible her hedgie might die. Start calling any and all vets that are near her area and find someone who will see her, even if they don't normally see hedgehogs. They might be able to give her supportive care for now, at least.


----------



## hedgiebum14 (Jul 25, 2011)

UPDATE: she recovered, she is ok


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

This hedgehog needs to see a veterinarian, even if it has "recovered" it needs to see one to determine what happened. Something very serious went wrong and without determining what that was the next time it happens it could be fatal.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Agreed. Not to mention she needs to find a veterinarian anyway. Having access to a vet is NOT an option when you own an animal. It's a requirement. She is not a responsible owner if she can't get her hedgehog to a vet, for this issue, and in the future.


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

There is something very wrong with your friend's hedgehog, and it would be cruel to not take her to the vet. Seizures are not normal and should never be ignored.


----------

